# Happy Fuzzies - Childrens book



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

I am currently working on a children's non-fiction book to help teach how to care for small animals.

'Happy Fuzzies' will be a fun, easy to understand book, probably focusing on small mammals (rodents).

I have joined to gather ideas and research for the book, so I can target it and write in a way children can understand and enjoy and to make sure i have all my facts right!

Please take min to fill out this if you have children
Happy Fuzzies - reasearch 1

thank you and any comments/ideas/help welcome


----------

